# لا تقرأ هذا الموضوع**************** ممنوع الدخول..... إلا لهندسين الميكاترونيكس



## أبو عبد الأحد (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أول شي كل عام وأنتم والأمه الإسلاميه بألف خير
وبعد
الله يعطيكم العافيه سادتي الميكاترونكسيين 
أنا طالب ميكاترونيكس حديث جدا (very new) وأتمنى ان تقبلوني زميلا مبتدءا وتدعوا لي باتوفيق
أنا بإنتظار دعواتكم ...................
وشكرا سلفا:4:
أبو عبد الأحد


----------



## MUSLIM125 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

أهلا بك, و ربنا يوفقك و يعينك على الخير والنجاح والتفوق


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (5 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقك الله، و أهلا بك زميلا عزيزا علينا


----------



## غاوي الهندسة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هلا يا زميل وأنا مثلك جديد بس مهندس طاقة كهربائية

بالتوفيق للجميع 
ان شاء الله


----------



## كريم شاكر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا زملاء انا طالب هندسة جديد فى تخصص الميكاترونيكس وانا من طلاب المعهد التكنولوجى العالى للهندسة بمدينة العاشر من رمضان


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا أخي الكريم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, كما أرحب بك معنا في قسمنا الجميل, قسم الميكاترونيكس
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أهلا وسهلا بك أنا أيضا طالب جديد في قسم المكاترونكس في المعهد العالي للهندسة والتكنولوجيا في محافظة المنيا -مصر.
وياريت اتعرف علي كريم شاركر واعرف منه النظام عنده


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ، اهلاً وسهلاً في هذا المنتدى


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م ميكاترونكس (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوكم طالب ميكاترونيكس جامعة اسيوط


----------



## moha17 (24 يونيو 2009)

اهلاً وسهلاً في هذا المنتدى


----------



## كريم شاكر (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى المهندس الظام فى المعهد التكنولوجى العالى بمدينة العاشر من رمضان نظام قسم ميكاترونكس مطلوب منك تحقيق عدد يونت 207 لكى تتخرج ينقسم 207 الى 44 اعدادى 82.5 دبلوم سنتين 80.5 بكالوريوس يبا المجموع 207 ونحن يطبق علينا نظام ال gp وهو الى يحدد هتسجل كام يونت فى الترم يعنى (لو اقل من واحد يبا 12 يونت) (لو من 1 الى 1.5 يبا 16 يونت) (ولو من 1.5 الى 1.99 يبا 18) (ولو من 2 واكثر يبا 20يونت فى الترم) ولو فى اى استفسار انا موجود


----------



## 1-محمد (6 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بك فى افضل ملتقى مهندسين


----------



## هبه ميكا (9 يوليو 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بك انا ايضا طالبة جديدة في قسم هندسةالميكاترونكس الجامعه الهاشمية الاردن .


----------



## tornadoali (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة انا في حيرة من امري اريد ان اعرف مراكن كورسات scada+ dcs
فى الاسكندرية او القاهرة على ان تكون تلك الماكن ذات شهادات قوية معترف بها 


رجاء الرد سريعا​


----------

